# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  RAMA femelle croisée noire ébène 6 ans 9 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie)

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* RAMA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 *RAMA*
*Race apparentée : croisée perle noire*
*Femelle 9 kg et 38 cm au garrot*
*Née 28-08-2016*
*Arrivée au refuge : 15-08-2019*
*Test dirofilariose : négatif*

*RAMA* *est au refuge depuis 3 ans et elle n'est pas heureuse. Elle vit dans sa  niche et a peur d'en sortir car les autres chiens sont durs avec elle.  Elle est pourtant toute chou et mériterait une vie remplie d'amour, au  chaud. C'est une petite poupette sensible et rigolote. Une vie en  appartement pourrait lui convenir.*

Elle se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
Frais dadoption : 250  (identifiée, stérilisée, vaccinée, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).

Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...57769361014037

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/15156801830...75565855901087

Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/pages/conditions-de-vie-des-chiens-serbes/

----------


## chupachup

Aucune demande pour Rama  :Frown:

----------


## chupachup

Rama attend toujours en Serbie  :Frown:

----------


## chupachup

Rama, noire, insivible, toujours personne  :Frown:

----------


## chupachup

Toujours rien...

----------


## chupachup

Rama attend toujours  :Frown:

----------


## vivie maratta

Quelle tristesse dans ton regard !!!! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## chupachup

Rama attend toujours...

----------


## marjorie78

Petite louloute... elle serait tellement mieux au sein d'une famille dans un environnement plus calme, étonnant aussi que personne ne l'ai remarquée...

----------


## Kéline

C'est une grande nouvelle pour Rama ! Les démarches d'adoption sont terminées et elle est réservée par une famille en Suisse <3
Elle pourra la rejoindre quand les sauvetages seront de nouveau possibles.

----------

